# No headlights???



## JollyKreiger (Nov 26, 2014)

So I just finished welding a hole in my oil pan and now my frigging headlights dont work??? 

Have no Idea how this happened... Everything else works great. 

Stereo, Amp, Subs, Aftermarket Fog Lights, Blinkers, Heater, Running lights, Brake Lights, Rear defrost, Runs good stil


So literally it is the only thing not working.

Anybody have any Ideas???

Btw I cannot for the life of me find the headlight relay.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There probably isn't a headlamp relay to be found. Usually power will run from the battery via two wires, each circuit passing through a 15A headlamp fuse to the combination light switch. Bulb sockets are grounded directly to the chassis. Each socket has it's own high and low beam circuits going back to the combination light switch. So, if you have neither high nor low beams, I would check the headlamp fuses for power. If there is no power to them, I would check for a bad fusible link at the positive battery cable. If there is power through the headlamp fuses, then I would check for power at the bulb sockets with a 12v test light just to make sure both bulbs didn't blow out (probably didn't, but easiest to check). If there is no power to the bulb sockets, then you'll have to go to the combination light switch with a wiring diagram to do input and output checks.


----------



## JollyKreiger (Nov 26, 2014)

That makes sense.... But all of my fuse/ relay blocks have their original covers on them and I cannot find one that says headlights on them? 

Can anybody help me out there.

Ive replaced the one for the running lights. But never come across the one for the headlights.


----------

